# Can I milk a highland cow?



## Johnyfever (Mar 28, 2008)

We are thinking of getting highland cattle to raise. I was wondering if we could milk a cow for our family. Would it give enough milk for us to drink & make butter.


----------



## darbyfamily (Mar 16, 2005)

Definitely! They're suppose to have great milk that is high in butterfat! I'll find ya some links on it.


----------



## celticfarmgal (Feb 25, 2008)

if you make her gentle and friendly enough to milk I don't see why not she may not give quite as much milk as say a holstein or jersey but enough for a family ? YES


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Yep, you can milk 'em.



















Genebo
Paradise farm


----------



## piglady (Sep 28, 2006)

We have some Highlands for sale if anyone is interested!


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

I don't see what not. I milk a min-zebu.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

If you'll look closely at the picture of Mama Highland, you'll see that she doesn't have a very big udder. You can milk her, but you're not going to get much.

A lady near me milks Herefords. She has to milk several to get what she wants, but she likes the taste and says it makes good cheese.

Genebo
Paradise Farm


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

You can milk anything with teats right?


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

People milk just about everything: water Buffalo, camels, Yaks, horses, sheep, goats, and even cattle; a Highland cow ought to fit in just about any place.


----------



## IMContrary (Sep 22, 2004)

Here's an interesting Australian website about Highland cattle. They also discuss their historical use as house cows.

http://www.cruachan.com.au/

http://www.cruachan.com.au/monarch.htm


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

southerngurl said:


> You can milk anything with teats right?


including cats?


----------



## Johnyfever (Mar 28, 2008)

Only if you have small fingers to milk a cat. I'm going to try the highland as a milk cow. Thanks for the replies


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

Sure you can milk a Highland. Added benefit, with all of hair on the udder you have a built in strainer.


----------

